# Bank accounts



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

What do we do about bank accounts when we move from the UK to Dubai? I'm with Halifax bank and they don't have them there. Also can expats get mobile phone contracts in Dubai?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Opening a bank account here is fairly straight forward.

If you want to use a bank that you know from the UK, there are HSBC and Lloyds TSB branches here.

Most banks will not open an account for you until you have your residency visa, but I know HSBC will, and I think there is one more, but can't remember which.

As for mobile phones, you don't need a contract. You can but a pre-pay sim at the airport, all they take is a copy of your passport. Call and text charges are pretty cheap to the UK.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Emma

You can open a Savings account in Dubai before you get Residency. Barclays will also do this for you. The current account (with cheques) can only be given to resident visa holders. The savings account can also be linked to a debit card. 

I think RBS have just started operations here as well.


----------



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried to open an HSBC account last week as I am with HSBC in the UK and was told by the bank I couldn't do this until my residency permit was through.

I'd be interested if anyone else has had a different experience recently?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

not sure what you consider as recently....a few months ago, about 6, HSBC opened an account for me without residence permit. All I needed is a company letter confirming that the residence visa application is in process.

Try again with that and that should work...at least it did. Although it would not surprise me if HSBC has changed their rules....or somebody does not know what they are doing....

run a search here for HSBC and you get what I mean....

good luck
Lenochka


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hsbc is the devil. do a search on the forums. you will find I am not the only one with this opinion.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

bigdave,
I agree....unfortunately I haven't heard much better things from their "so called local competitors" either....so at least I know the devil I am with



Cheers
Lenochka


----------



## Metro Matt (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Maybe you guys can help me,
Ive just moved to Dubai,i'm with Rbs in UK and went to Rbs near the Emirates mall and there just an agent for rbs so none of my account will be linked.

So yesterday I joined Hsbc Dubai,tried to transfer money from Uk rbs to Hsbc here and have been told I can't do that,They said in UK yesterday I have to pop in to do it,yeah i'll just fly home....
So main reason is being charged £4 to take my money out not much however over the year..

I don't know wheather to get my UK wages paid into my Dubai account would this be a good idea mainly getting my money one day back to UK.

Hope some of this makes sence


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Metro Matt said:


> Hi Maybe you guys can help me,
> Ive just moved to Dubai,i'm with Rbs in UK and went to Rbs near the Emirates mall and there just an agent for rbs so none of my account will be linked.
> 
> So yesterday I joined Hsbc Dubai,tried to transfer money from Uk rbs to Hsbc here and have been told I can't do that,They said in UK yesterday I have to pop in to do it,yeah i'll just fly home....
> ...


Do you not have online banking with RBS in the UK? If you have you can do an international transfer.

Are you on a UK contract whilst you are here? Your post is unclear as to why you would have 'UK wages' whilst resident in the UAE. 

At current exchange rates it is in your interest to transfer as little as possible from Sterling to UAE Dirhams.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Moved here recently, and I am planning to open my bank account with HSBC - just concerned if they have enough ATMs in the city. I dont really expect any service, but how does one get foreign exchange for travels abroad ? Earlier, I used to just withdraw from my account in the foreign currency required, and the rates generally were pretty decent.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Moved here recently, and I am planning to open my bank account with HSBC - just concerned if they have enough ATMs in the city. I dont really expect any service, but how does one get foreign exchange for travels abroad ? Earlier, I used to just withdraw from my account in the foreign currency required, and the rates generally were pretty decent.


There are hundreds, if not thousands, of ATMs in the UAE. You really are never that far from one.

Do you mean, where do you get foreign currency? If so, there are bureau de change in every mall and main street in the city and most main bank branches will have currency services.


-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There are hundreds, if not thousands, of ATMs in the UAE. You really are never that far from one.
> 
> Do you mean, where do you get foreign currency? If so, there are bureau de change in every mall and main street in the city and most main bank branches will have currency services.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elph !
I meant HSBC ATMs... but I am guessing one can withdraw from other ATMs too by paying a small charge

Foreign currency - can I withdraw money in say USD from my bank account ? Or do i need to withdraw money in AED and then get it converted.

I guess these are very trivial concerns though 

As is expected, HSBC's website was the only one which looked professional vis-a-vis the local ones. And since am not hearing anything really negative about them, will prolly open an account with them. The other pains with transfers and what not are probably something i will get used to


----------



## Metro Matt (Jan 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Do you not have online banking with RBS in the UK? If you have you can do an international transfer.
> 
> Are you on a UK contract whilst you are here? Your post is unclear as to why you would have 'UK wages' whilst resident in the UAE.
> 
> ...


Hi Elphaba,

Yes I do have RBS online banking but when I tried to transfer some money into my new account it would not let me,I rang the online banking helpline and she told me I could not transfer to internation bank accounts for some strange reason.

I am being paid into my UK bank at present because I had to give my company bank info before I came out,I only want to put a small amount in every month as I've had no end of trouble with RBS blocking my atm card,even though I put a note on my account that i'm moving out here.I'm working for a Uk company.

Hope this explains a bit more ?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Thanks Elph !
> I meant HSBC ATMs... but I am guessing one can withdraw from other ATMs too by paying a small charge
> 
> Foreign currency - can I withdraw money in say USD from my bank account ? Or do i need to withdraw money in AED and then get it converted.
> ...


With an HSBC status account you can withdraw from any atm free of charge, although you do pay a Dhs 100 per month service charge for the account.


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

HR from my company arranged for a rep from HSBC to come to my hotel after i'd been here for 2 days. He was there within an hour, stayed 20 minutes and left me with an ATM card. The PIN arrived 2 days later to my office and the next day two credit cards arrived. Not sure if i've just been lucky so far, but it actually seems like a much better service than the UK. I will be applying for a car loan soon though, so we'll see how that goes. NB with a status account (100 dirhams a month), in addition to free withdrawals, balance enquiries and no annual charge on credit cards you also get one free wire tranfer a month to another country. When you add all that up its pretty good value. I dont work for them by the way, just thought my experience might help provide a balanced view. 

In my experience - when things go wrong, people moan. When they go well, nobody says anything.

Just my 2p worth. 

DC

PS hope i dont regret this post


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Thanks Elph !
> I meant HSBC ATMs... but I am guessing one can withdraw from other ATMs too by paying a small charge
> 
> Foreign currency - can I withdraw money in say USD from my bank account ? Or do i need to withdraw money in AED and then get it converted.
> ...



As far as I am aware you can withdraw money from any ATM without charge. You certainly can with HSBC Status/Premier accounts. You will need an HSBC ATM to pay in cash or cheques though.

If your bank account is in UAE Dirhams then you withdraw money in UAE Dirhams. You can then exchange to any currency you like.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone !

Just opened my account with HSBC

I went there with a colleague, and the two of us had very different experiences. Both of us don't have work permits yet, but had a letter from the co. stating it was under process. 
I had no problems in opening the account, but didnt get my ATM card, PIN, net banking login etc etc
He was refused by one executive, had to speak to a couple of others, before he could open his account. But he goot his ATM card etc etc. Go figure 

the charge for using some other ATM is 2 Dhm per transaction. Didnt go for a Status account as I didnt see myself spending more than 100 AED on withdrawing money from other ATMs or for not keeping the required min balance. And i dont have the kind of money for opening a Premier account


----------

